# Slimey Stuff?



## Hedgie_Magic (Apr 6, 2010)

While inspecting Harlequin's fleece strips, i noticed that some of them had a strange, gunky kinda slime stuff on it. I just got him on Saturday so i wasnt sure if its just a stress related thing or what. It looks like clear applesauce. Should I be worried? Please respond asap.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

How old is he? It could very possibly just be evidence of his "private time" if you know what I mean :lol:


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL well my male's bedding looks like that all the time :lol: boys will be boys but at least you now know that he is happy :lol: To help with the mess I change his bedding every 2 days that way he does not need to many baths to keep clean :lol:


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Most likely scenario is that it's semen. My boy's happiness looks a lot like Elmer's School Glue, is similarly sticky in his fur, but does not wash out as easily. 

I was able to figure out what it was by where it was located (on his underside and in his hedgiebag), that he didn't seem to be in any distress, it's nigh impossible to remove once it's started to dry (unlike mucous/snot that flakes off easily), didn't have a noticable odor (like how an infection/puss would smell), and there was nothing mixed in with it (there wasn't any brown or green or red in or near it that would lead me to believe that I was seeing mucousy bloody poops). 

If your situaiton is similar to that, I'd wager that your baby boy is becoming a "man." Else, let us know what other things you're seeing and we'll help you figure it out.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok, not to distract from the main thread, but is this something ALL male hedgies do? And if so, around what age? I can't picture Herc doing anything like that, he's still a baby!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

I would definitely say that this is the result of his boy time. Don't worry he is just doing his thing and most males do it.



hercsmom said:


> Ok, not to distract from the main thread, but is this something ALL male hedgies do? And if so, around what age? I can't picture Herc doing anything like that, he's still a baby!


I believe most males do it, some are very private about it and others don't care who is watching.
We never thought Truffles would. But alas last night he got a swift of our new girl and he stuck his winky out and was grunting. And then when we where having cuddle time, he would have smelt her around and I guess he loved his petting that much as he was grunting and then when he moved the evidence was there. Lucky we had him on a towel. 

Oh and truffles is 12 weeks tomorrow 

Edited for age!


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> And then when we where having cuddle time, he would have smelt her around and I guess he loved his petting that much as he was grunting and then when he moved the evidence was there. Lucky we had him on a towel.


LMAO that is so funny!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> We never thought Truffles would. But alas last night he got a swift of our new girl and he stuck his winky out and was grunting.


 :lol: I guess she's already making her mark on the house! :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow........sure glad Hercules is a boy!


----------



## Hedgie_Magic (Apr 6, 2010)

:lol: Oh how...uh...disgustingly hilarious. Glad to see its nothing serious. Thanks all.

(P.S.- For those who were asking, he's about 8-9 weeks old.)


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Hedgie_Magic said:


> :lol: Oh how...uh...disgustingly hilarious. Glad to see its nothing serious. Thanks all.
> 
> (P.S.- For those who were asking, he's about 8-9 weeks old.)


Haha, don't worry, I think most of us have been there. I thought Pepper had thrown up the first time I experienced this, and spend a long time checking him over until I figured it out... I then proceeded to tell everyone who I could think of, who were not amused like I was, but completely disgusted. I was more a mix of both. :lol:


----------



## Hedgie_Magic (Apr 6, 2010)

jinglesharks said:


> I then proceeded to tell everyone who I could think of, who were not amused like I was, but completely disgusted. I was more a mix of both. :lol:


I felt the same way after reading the responses. I thought" Oh...OH...eww...*Facepalm*"


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Quigley does it every chance he gets. Especially after he's been anointing with something yummy and even once at the vets office. The vet's assistant noticed the result on his blanket and I had to tell her what it was.  :lol:


----------



## Hedgie_Magic (Apr 6, 2010)

hedgielover said:


> The vet's assistant noticed the result on his blanket and I had to tell her what it was.  :lol:


 :lol: I do not envy you. Not one bit. :lol:


----------



## Hedgie_Magic (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep, this definatly what the substance in question is. I caught him red handed. Thanks everyone, you saved me alot of worry.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Now I bet he didnt care at been caught and you were the embarrassed one lol


----------



## Hedgie_Magic (Apr 6, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> Now I bet he didnt care at been caught and you were the embarrassed one lol


You have no idea.  :lol:


----------

